# Saharah in town! Cloud Floor and Curtain Wall [closed]



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

the flooring and wallpaper displayed ^^ and yes, I TT. If that offends you, then don't come.

I currently have him fenced in on the southeast corner of my beach! When you get in, just follow the fencing and keep walking along the beach if I'm not there to escort!

tips appreciated, not required ^^


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 5, 2020)

I'll come

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

By the way Is the floor random for all or...


----------



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

no, the mystery floors & wallpapers are the same for everyone. the ones you get from exchange tickets (from buying rugs) are random


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (May 5, 2020)

id like to come over. if its ok id like to shop as well


----------



## n00b (May 5, 2020)

may i come ? thanks!


----------



## dino (May 5, 2020)

i'd like to come, please !  can tip in IGB


----------



## Hobowire (May 5, 2020)

i d like to come   tip NMT


----------



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

doing two visitors at a time, so sorry if there's a bit of a wait, I will try to get to everyone


----------



## Seble (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to come over!


----------



## Nodokana (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come please.


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

Hey may I please come? I can bring some hybrids to tip


----------



## Whohaw (May 5, 2020)

Yes please. I will wait and i will tip


----------



## Emmymarie (May 5, 2020)

Would love to come! Can bring pink windflowers


----------



## Mookie (May 5, 2020)

Please if this is still open


----------



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

slowly working through the queue, there's DIYs at the entrance that everyone is free to if you're missing any :>


----------



## Nayu (May 5, 2020)

OMG THAT FLOOR!!  I'd love to come over! ☺


----------



## Frogloaf (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to come if this is still open


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 5, 2020)

I’d like to come too please ;v;


----------



## Fye (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come visit!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

queue's getting a bit long so I'll take any above posters in first, anyone below might not get in, sorry >_<

xedit: in the interest of trying to get through everyone faster, I'm messaging codes out to 2 people every ~10-15 minutes (I will wait if you are in town, but if no one shows, I'll just message the next group)


----------



## Mikaiah (May 5, 2020)

not taking guests atm sorry all >_<


----------



## Ams2064 (May 5, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit if you're still taking guests.  I can tip 2 NMTs.  Thanks!


----------

